#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  IM standard

## dutru

Hi everyone,



I'm currently trying to learn The integrity management. If you have standard such as the ISO 5500x serie or the PAS 55, please kindly share it.

Thanks alot.See More: IM standard

----------


## Cecile_P

Here is a link to PAS 55-1:2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Cecile_P

Here is a link to PAS 55-1:2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dutru

Thanks a lot Cecile

----------

